
Chinese Space Station to hit earth within hours - hawktheslayer
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5567801/Chinese-space-station-hurtling-Earth-set-enter-atmosphere-hours.html
======
mkempe
Reentry is confirmed one hour before this link was posted.

